# Choix disque NAS pour Apple TV 2



## nekcorp (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai une apple TV 2 (la petite noir) jailbreaké avec XBMC installé. Je suis équipé d'une time capsule 1To sur laquelle je branche mon apple TV via le cable reseau.

Je souhaite acquérir un disque dur NAS sur lequel je mettrais l'ensemble des photos musiques video que j'ai actuellement sur ma time capsule, afin d'y avoir accés depuis mon apple TV via XBMC

je tiens a préciser que jusqu'à ce jour je n'arrive pas à accéder au contenu de ma time capsule depuis mon apple TV, c'est pour cette raison que je souhaite passer par un  NAS, car beaucoup y on recourt et aucun problème rencontré suivant les cas .............

Merci de m'orienter vers le choix d'un NAS compatible apple TV (budget en fonction du NAS présenté), ou si des personnes ont réussi à faire cohabiter apple TV + Time capsule je uis fort interessé ..

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Septembre 2011)

salut,
J'ai chez moi un synology ds111 avec une aTV JB, un disque dur samsung 2To.
Tout est reconnu. 
Je trouve juste que les photos gérées via l'aTV2 et iPhoto (sur mon mac) est mieux que xbmc.

Après concernant le synology, tu peux prendre un 2 baies pour plus de sécurité (211 ou 211j)
Ce synology est en plus compatible Lion et Time Machine.

Rq: Chez moi en filaire cat6, les 1080p fonctionnent sans aucun pb via xbmc.

J'espère t'avoir éclairé un peu


----------

